
Erlang OTP 20 Highlights - rch
https://medium.com/erlang-battleground/my-erlang-otp-20-highlights-fbaec087ee51
======
cyberpunk
All in all a solid looking release.

I doubt I'm alone when I say I'm very pleased to be able to type pids in the
shell, and it'll be nice not to have to boilerplate code_change and co when I
don't need them.

ct_slave rebar3 fix is definately welcome too!

